# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Shots vs gels

## BigBadWolf

What do y'all think is best shots or gels? I see alot of peep say shots but I read where the doc that everyone refers to allthingsmale says gels are the way to go. I just started with a shot of test cyp but the asshole want me to wait a month and come back for bw and get another shot. Do y'all think I should weather this till he will let me stick my self and I'll do the once a week regime or just get him to switch me to androgel . Watcha y'all think?

----------


## gmantheman

Generally shots are better. After my 1st 3mth cycle of test C, I tried the gel (10% testosterone cream) and 6 mths later my test levels dropped bellow my initial test levels. Did you have blood work done prior to your 1st shot? Getting a shot then getting getting your blood levels checked doesn't make too much sense. I don't think your levels will change with just one shot.

----------


## kelkel

I'm told by those in the know here that Crisler now prefers shots. The papers your referring to are older. One shot a month is retarded. Once a week is the norm to keep you stable. You need to educate your doc (nicely) or find a newer more progressive one. There is more to TRT than just a shot of test. I myself use androgel 1.62 and so far do great with it. If I end up having problems with it I'll switch to cyp in a heartbeat.

----------


## BigBadWolf

Yea I had bw first it was low 117 total 5.3 free and 69 e, but I don't know if it was e sensitive?

----------


## bass

> Yea I had bw first it was low 117 total 5.3 free and 69 e, but I don't know if it was e sensitive?


Shots hands down! post your complete blood work with ranges...

----------


## Shol'va

> What do y'all think is best shots or gels? I see alot of peep say shots but I read where the doc that everyone refers to *allthingsmale says gels are the way to go*. I just started with a shot of test cyp but the asshole want me to wait a month and come back for bw and get another shot. Do y'all think I should weather this till he will let me stick my self and I'll do the once a week regime or just get him to switch me to androgel. Watcha y'all think?


Sounds like they are on top of everything...except their wives...Look gels are the last thing you want and here is why..
First off chances are you have real low testosteone levels so the doc will probably put you on 10 grams daily.
So after you shower of a morning you will basically shower yet again with the gel as 10 grams is a lot to spread all over your shoulders and abdomin. So now you've coated your body parts down where the best absorbsion can take place. The gel has the consistency of your own jizm (cum). Now you have to wait about 30 minutes before getting dressed, till the stuff drys completely or else it will rub off onto your clothing and not get absorbed into your body. When it dries on you it feels like dried jisz on your body all day long. Now you've wasted 30 minutes of your day waiting for it to dry. Moving right along. Well you can't do anything strenuous during the day otherwise you will sweat the gel into your clothes so you will lose it's potency. If you are married then your wife must take precautions and cover up during intimacy for fear of the gel transferring to her causing her to possibly grow a beard and deepen her voice. Nice one huh? And if you have young children who haven't reached puberty, well you run the risk of it transferring to them and causing early puberty. Some men have absorbsion issues with their skin and this gel doesn't work properly or at all on them and they must take shots. And one more thing, the gel costs about 12 times more than the shots per month. Call your local pharmacy for prices on the androgel and then ask for the price of Test-C or Test-E for a 5ml bottle based at 200mg per ml. My advice is Weather this till he gets your body regulated and he allows you to self inject. Now with all this said, for those who take the gels and creams and they work for you great or if your squeamish about self injections, I understand your delimma, But if you can do it, all in all the shots are the only way to go IMO and you can keep the test levels much better regulated by taking the weekly shots and not have to worry about sweating the gel out or making your child or grandchild reach puberty at 5 years old.....Things your doc doesn't tell you...cause they want to push the gels.

----------


## BigBadWolf

I think I read somewhere that the test is absorbed within an hour so if you apply in the morning before work it would be alright for the wife and kids by the time I get home from work. If your prone to acne is one one better than the other? Shots or gels that is? And the price thing isn't an issue. not cause im loaded, but because it's covered by insurance.

----------


## Shol'va

> I think I read somewhere that the test is absorbed within an hour so if you apply in the morning before work it would be alright for the wife and kids by the time I get home from work. If your prone to acne is one one better than the other? Shots or gels that is? And the price thing isn't an issue. not cause im loaded, but because it's covered by insurance.


Sounds like you are leaning toward androgel . Just remember in addition to what I wrote, that with the shots you only have to take them once a week or every two weeks depending on your doc once he gets you leveled out. whereas with the gel it's a daily ritual, everyday for the rest of your life. And hopefully your body isn't allergic to all that alcohol base in it and break you out. Bottom line is it's your life, your body so try them both and see what works best for you and your lifestyle. To me it would be better to just take a weekly shot and be done with it. So convenience plays a major part as well as more stable test levels.

----------


## steroid.com 1

Gels co-administered with hCG seems to be a better protocol for men who are mid to high-low on thier Test panels. In other words, it's enough to get natural production up and with the addition of the cream putting a man into the optimal ranges. I've seen this first hand with friends and my Doc prescribes this protocol for some men as noted.

Creams, once absorbed, create a sub-dermal reservoir where the Test enters the blood stream over time (in about a 16 to 18 hour time frame) so it's a smooth all day event. 

Creams and Gels work for some men and some men prefer them over injections (as long as they get the desired result).

But as Shol'va states here so well (as usual) injecting has so many other benefits it is the way to go IMO.

One big benefit of Creams/Gels (for many men but not all) is that it converts to DHT much better then injections. DHT is a very powerful male hormone (more then Test) and is the reason for increased libido and overall feelings of energy and vibe that Test provides us.

----------


## bigboy67

The bottom line is gels give the most stable serum counts, but efficacy varies wildly from patient to patient, and you have to use it everyday which can be a pain in the ass.

Occurence of transfer of gels actually doesn't happen very much.

I prefer semiweekly shots or once per week if you have to, but I would not do biweekly unless you like being an emotional roller coaster

----------


## BigBadWolf

> Sounds like you are leaning toward androgel. Just remember in addition to what I wrote, that with the shots you only have to take them once a week or every two weeks depending on your doc once he gets you leveled out. whereas with the gel it's a daily ritual, everyday for the rest of your life. And hopefully your body isn't allergic to all that alcohol base in it and break you out. Bottom line is it's your life, your body so try them both and see what works best for you and your lifestyle. To me it would be better to just take a weekly shot and be done with it. So convenience plays a major part as well as more stable test levels.


It's not that I'm leaning to the gels it's just I was thinking the gel would keep one more stable than than the shots.

----------


## Shol'va

It all depends on who you talk to on that one. Those that switched from gel to shots swear by the shots over the gel. If your curious just ask the doc to let you try the gel and see which you like better. In the end, you are the one who will benefit from the outcome. And you and your body will know which one is working best for you. Either way your moving in the right direction no matter which you decide. IMO

----------


## BigBadWolf

If your prone to breaking out is one better than the other shots or gels?

----------


## kelkel

Couple things on gels: Right from the Agel 1.62 insert:

"Effect of showering In a randomized, 3-way (3 treatment periods without washout period) crossover study in 24 hypogonadal men, the effect of showering on testosterone exposure was assessed after once daily application of AndroGel 1.62% 81 mg to upper arms/shoulders for 7 days in each treatment period. On the 7th day of each treatment period, hypogonadal men took a shower with soap and water at either 2, 6, or 10 hours after drug application. The effect of showering at 2 or 6 hours post-dose on Day 7 resulted in 13% and 12% decreases in mean Cavg, respectively, compared to Day 6 when no shower was taken after drug application. Showering at 10 hours after drug application had no effect on bioavailability. The amount of testosterone remaining in the outer layers of the skin at the application site on the 7th day was assessed using a tape stripping procedure and was reduced by at least 80% after showering 2-10 hours post-dose compared to on the 6th day when no shower was taken after drug application."

Next, the 1.62% is only applied to the shoulders. It is dry and your good to go within about two minutes. It is not sticky at all and has no odor whatsoever. I can't speak about any other gel/cream.

Transferrence. Highly unlikely unless flopping around on it while wet. Like all medical disclaimers it has to be put out there. If you read the contraindications to vitiman C you would never take it. If aspirin just came out now it would be a controlled substance, but I digress.

But, like GD and sholva said. It's a personal decision. My kids are older and not rolling around with me anymore and the wife, well, this is not the forum to complain about her. Right now the gel keeps me at a great level similar to cyp and I'm ok doing great with it for now, although cyp may be in my future, just not sure yet. Start with it. If you don't like it, move on. Simple.

----------


## BigBadWolf

> Couple things on gels: Right from the Agel 1.62 insert:
> 
> "Effect of showering In a randomized, 3-way (3 treatment periods without washout period) crossover study in 24 hypogonadal men, the effect of showering on testosterone exposure was assessed after once daily application of AndroGel 1.62% 81 mg to upper arms/shoulders for 7 days in each treatment period. On the 7th day of each treatment period, hypogonadal men took a shower with soap and water at either 2, 6, or 10 hours after drug application. The effect of showering at 2 or 6 hours post-dose on Day 7 resulted in 13% and 12% decreases in mean Cavg, respectively, compared to Day 6 when no shower was taken after drug application. Showering at 10 hours after drug application had no effect on bioavailability. The amount of testosterone remaining in the outer layers of the skin at the application site on the 7th day was assessed using a tape stripping procedure and was reduced by at least 80% after showering 2-10 hours post-dose compared to on the 6th day when no shower was taken after drug application."
> 
> Next, the 1.62% is only applied to the shoulders. It is dry and your good to go within about two minutes. It is not sticky at all and has no odor whatsoever. I can't speak about any other gel/cream.
> 
> Transferrence. Highly unlikely unless flopping around on it while wet. Like all medical disclaimers it has to be put out there. If you read the contraindications to vitiman C you would never take it. If aspirin just came out now it would be a controlled substance, but I digress.
> 
> But, like GD and sholva said. It's a personal decision. My kids are older and not rolling around with me anymore and the wife, well, this is not the forum to complain about her. Right now the gel keeps me at a great level similar to cyp and I'm ok doing great with it for now, although cyp may be in my future, just not sure yet. Start with it. If you don't like it, move on. Simple.


Thanks for taking the time to Write that. I will probably stick with the shot if he will let me do it my self down the line, cause I'm not going to do it biweekly I will shoot once a week. I would rather do the gel than a shot I need every week and only get it everyother week. Maybe I can explaine the peaks and valleys with everyother week, but seeing how he gave me a 200ml shoot and said come back in a month and we will do bloodwork it looks like I might be in for an up hill battle.

----------


## kelkel

Your doing the right thing. Considering all your options and making an informed decision. If I were in your shoes and the doc said every two weeks for your shot, I'd jump on gel too. You need to explain the half-life of test to him. One thing I've learned is that if you end up looking for another doc, don't waste time making appointments and hoping for the best when you get there. Call the staff and interview them to see if they will treat you via Crislers protocols as you don't need to waste your time and theirs. Also check with your pharmacist and see if they know any doc's in the area who seem up on TRT. Next call a local compounding pharmacy and ask the same questions of the staff there. 

Below is the link to the Agel insert. Some interesting stuff there. 

Good luck and keep us posted please on this thread.

http://www.rxabbott.com/pdf/androgel1_62_PI.pdf

----------


## Ryanmcd

I went Gel, then Shots, now back on the Gel. I feel better on the gel to be honest and hit right at 1000 on 4 pumps of the 1.62, I went 100 then 150 TCyp on the shots and was at 1200 test and felt worse then 1000 on the gel.

If you have a good doc play around with things and see what WORKS for you, to be honest a higher level does not = feel better and can be worse with sides and such.

Right now I am doing 4 pumps 1.62 and 250IU HCG every 3 days and it's the best I have felt so prob going to stick with this.

----------


## Ryanmcd

> Sounds like they are on top of everything...except their wives...Look gels are the last thing you want and here is why..
> First off chances are you have real low testosteone levels so the doc will probably put you on 10 grams daily.
> So after you shower of a morning you will basically shower yet again with the gel as 10 grams is a lot to spread all over your shoulders and abdomin. So now you've coated your body parts down where the best absorbsion can take place. The gel has the consistency of your own jizm (cum). Now you have to wait about 30 minutes before getting dressed, till the stuff drys completely or else it will rub off onto your clothing and not get absorbed into your body. When it dries on you it feels like dried jisz on your body all day long. Now you've wasted 30 minutes of your day waiting for it to dry. Moving right along. Well you can't do anything strenuous during the day otherwise you will sweat the gel into your clothes so you will lose it's potency. If you are married then your wife must take precautions and cover up during intimacy for fear of the gel transferring to her causing her to possibly grow a beard and deepen her voice. Nice one huh? And if you have young children who haven't reached puberty, well you run the risk of it transferring to them and causing early puberty. Some men have absorbsion issues with their skin and this gel doesn't work properly or at all on them and they must take shots. And one more thing, the gel costs about 12 times more than the shots per month. Call your local pharmacy for prices on the androgel and then ask for the price of Test-C or Test-E for a 5ml bottle based at 200mg per ml. My advice is Weather this till he gets your body regulated and he allows you to self inject. Now with all this said, for those who take the gels and creams and they work for you great or if your squeamish about self injections, I understand your delimma, But if you can do it, all in all the shots are the only way to go IMO and you can keep the test levels much better regulated by taking the weekly shots and not have to worry about sweating the gel out or making your child or grandchild reach puberty at 5 years old.....Things your doc doesn't tell you...cause they want to push the gels.



LOL @ this post, maybe 30min if you are in the freezer, for me it's 2-3 min MAX, Have you even used it or are you just saying random stuff?

----------


## sirupate

> I went Gel, then Shots, now back on the Gel. I feel better on the gel to be honest and hit right at 1000 on 4 pumps of the 1.62, I went 100 then 150 TCyp on the shots and was at 1200 test and felt worse then 1000 on the gel.
> 
> If you have a good doc play around with things and see what WORKS for you, to be honest a higher level does not = feel better and can be worse with sides and such.
> 
> Right now I am doing 4 pumps 1.62 and 250IU HCG every 3 days and it's the best I have felt so prob going to stick with this.


Same situation for me. Started on the gel, then moved to test. cyp. for about 6 months, then back to the gel. Endo thought I was doing better on the gel than the injections. I don't know if the 1% gel is the answer for me, but I doubt my current doctor will agree to let me try the shots again.

The gel dries very quickly...I'd say within a minute or so. Really not a problem. The problem with the gels is inconsistent absorption for some guys and the very high cost because the gels are all still on patent protection here in the US.

----------


## Shol'va

> LOL @ this post, maybe 30min if you are in the freezer, for me it's 2-3 min MAX, Have you even used it or are you just saying random stuff?


So you are saying you are able to apply 10 grams and get it to dry in 2 minutes? wow! Yeah 30 minutes is excessive on the drying but 5-10 is not out of range if you let it all dry completely where it's not all sticky and tries to adhere to your shirt. Plus I was referring to a 10 gram daily application.

----------


## Shol'va

[QUOTE=sirupate;5778534]Same situation for me. Started on the gel, then moved to test. cyp. for about 6 months, then back to the gel. *Endo thought I was doing better on the gel than the injections. I don't know if the 1% gel is the answer for me, but I doubt my current doctor will agree to let me try the shots again.*

Yeah but what do you think on how you feel. That is the main concern and what it's all about. and if you don't feel better on it than the injections and he won't let you go back on them, then I'd recommend going to another Endo.

----------


## user12345

Both work. If you're very concerned about building muscle, then go with the shots. If all you want is stiffies, then the gel works fine.

----------


## BigBadWolf

> Both work. If you're very concerned about building muscle, then go with the shots. If all you want is stiffies, then the gel works fine.


Does anyone know if there is any truth to this statement? Regards to the muscles part not the boners?

----------


## Fred40

> Does anyone know if there is any truth to this statement? Regards to the muscles part not the boners?


I would think the biggest factor in building muscle is going to be the "Free Testosterone ". So if both systems brought you to similar numbers than you can expect similar results.

Now, what he might be hinting at is "blasting" - Injecting more than your prescription for short periods of time resulting is greater muscle growth potential.

----------


## Times Roman

if you are really serious, then jump into the deep end of the pool and go for the shots.... less expensive, more effective, doesn't rub off on the woman or the kids (don't want your woman getting a hairy chest?), and much more predictable. 

this from a bloke that tried mixing DMSO with test base powder.....

----------


## Ryanmcd

I think getting strong is more how hard do you want to work. I had a test level of about 200 for years and could still deadlift 500. What I will say is having a test level of 800-1000 I recover a lot faster and can do more work without killing myself and losing fat is not as hard.

When I was at 1200+ I would get zits and did not feel any better. Again I think everyone is different and you have to do bloodwork a lot and have a goal. To me I want to feel better and get everything dialed in before I add in a bunch of shit and try for 2500+ test levels but to each his own.

----------


## Shol'va

> I think getting strong is more how hard do you want to work. I had a test level of about 200 for years and could still deadlift 500. What I will say is having a test level of 800-1000 I recover a lot faster and can do more work without killing myself and losing fat is not as hard.
> 
> When I was at 1200+ I would get zits and did not feel any better. Again I think everyone is different and you have to do bloodwork a lot and have a goal. To me I want to feel better and get everything dialed in before I add in a bunch of shit and *try for 2500+ test levels but to each his own*.


Holy cow 2500 test levels. Sounds like your going for super zits.

----------


## Ryanmcd

> Holy cow 2500 test levels. Sounds like your going for super zits.


lol smartass  :Smilie:  :Haha:

----------


## yannick35

Started on the gel about a week ago, i apply 2 small gel filled bags, one in the morning and one in the evening, that gives me around 10mg of testosterone a day. My mood is a lot better and i feel less tired but that's about it. To be honest i don't want to take this product for 4 months and wait to hope for positive results. I did do one steroid cycle when younger and know injection is the way to go. I sort of back tracked when offered this alernative by my medical doctor because i would be injecting myself. When i did my cycle i did it with another person, it was a lot easier that way, when you have someone injecting the roids. 

I am fairly new to TRT but after reading all the reviews i will drop the androgel next time i see my medical doctor and go with injections instead. I have read a lot of feedback on androgel and 80% of it is negative, people who are frustrated about there results, there test level not being better and worst the price that androgel cost for so little. 

for a 30 days supply for me its 15 because i use 2 a day, the cost is 148$ CAN, my insurance will pay for it and it will cost me 33$, now that is 66$ per month. I have been told that injection cost a lot less then this for a lot more bang, since i am a newb at TRT i guess i will try to start at 100mg a week and get blood tested when my medical doctor seems fit. I have been put on androgel for 4 months, so my guess the blood testing will be the same with injections.

----------

